# أقدم لكم AutoCAD Structural Detailing" + "Robot" + "ESOP" 2010"



## amrnijad (28 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لكم البرامج الاتية والتي اكيد الكثير منكم يبحثوا عنها ولم تطرح على منتدانا
أولاً:
AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010
وهو في نسخته ال2010 لايحتاج الى الريفيت او الاتوكاد فهو اصبح ياتي مع اتوكاده الخاص وانوه انه يمكن الاستغناء عن تنصيب اتوكاد 2010 لان هذه النسخة جمعت الاثنين معا وها هي الروابط لكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/114640599/76771405/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114645777/3b1630d0/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114648093/55dd171f/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114645582/cf600cfe/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641168/395df7e5/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641249/7e2a1ba8/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641425/254b8cb7/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641539/34249bea/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641611/a8fcf03/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641739/37a04f84/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641854/1417d382/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114641945/7bc9b862/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114642064/239c7e17/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114642141/6002822d/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part14.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114642075/4d807fc0/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part15.html

ثانياً:
Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010
وهو غني عن التعريف وهاهي الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146726...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146738...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146863...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146865...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146828...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146865...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146833...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146746...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146747...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146748...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146749...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146751...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146752...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146753...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part14.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146754...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part15.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146755...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part16.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1146753...uctural_Analysis_Professional_2010part17.html

ثالثاً وأخيراً:
Autodesk Robot Extension - Spreadsheet Calculator 2010 (ESOP)
وهو اضافه الى الروبوت تنصب بعد تنصيب الروبوت وتعمل في بيئة الاكسل وهي مفيده للحسابات البسيطة واظن انها ايضا غنية بالتعريف لمن عمل بالروبوت من قبل وهاهي الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/114665665/b70159ea/spreadsheetcalculator2010part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114671788/e4f3dc09/spreadsheetcalculator2010part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/114651857/b07eab88/spreadsheetcalculator2010part3.html

هذا وتمنياتي بالتوفيق
اخوكم م. عمرو نجاد


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

مجهود ممتاز أخي عمرو , بارك الله فيك


----------



## caber128 (29 يونيو 2009)

نشكرك أخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
و نرجو منك أحضار الكراك


----------



## amrnijad (29 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مجهود ممتاز أخي عمرو , بارك الله فيك



الله يبارك فيك مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## amrnijad (29 يونيو 2009)

caber128 قال:


> نشكرك أخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> و نرجو منك أحضار الكراك



عزيزي كيبر128
كل البرامج رفعتها مع كراكاتها وشغاله ميه ميه
عليك ان تحمل وبس


----------



## إيمان خالد (29 يونيو 2009)

thank you very much for this great job


----------



## caber128 (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الأهتمام بالرد أخي العزيز 
و أرجو منك شرح طريقة تنصيب الكراك لبرنامج 
auto cad strucure detailing 
علي اعتبار أن هذا الموضوع هام جدا نظرا لأحتياجي للعمل بهذا البرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (30 يونيو 2009)

مساهمة قيمة, تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم ومشكور جداً علي هذه المشاركه القيمه


----------



## Aymen (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز علي هذا البرامج الحلوه


----------



## ADWYCIVIL (1 يوليو 2009)

there is one error come when i install AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010
this reeoe saying :
1: 5 2 Failed to load FNP_ACT_Installer.dll.3:193
please what can i do 
confirm and reply please 
thanks


----------



## ADWYCIVIL (1 يوليو 2009)

there is one error come when i install AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010
this error saying :
1: 5 2 Failed to load FNP_ACT_Installer.dll.3:193
please what can i do 
confirm and reply please 
thanks


----------



## amrnijad (1 يوليو 2009)

ADWYCIVIL قال:


> there is one error come when i install AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010
> this error saying :
> 1: 5 2 Failed to load FNP_ACT_Installer.dll.3:193
> please what can i do
> ...



ADWYCIVIL
on my pc AutoCAD Structural Detailingne 2010 works fine, it may be conected with bad instalation or errors in the windows on your pc.


----------



## amrnijad (1 يوليو 2009)

caber128 قال:


> شكرا علي الأهتمام بالرد أخي العزيز
> و أرجو منك شرح طريقة تنصيب الكراك لبرنامج
> auto cad strucure detailing
> علي اعتبار أن هذا الموضوع هام جدا نظرا لأحتياجي للعمل بهذا البرنامج



أخي كيبر 128
في ملف ملحق يشرح لك الطريقة,لكن على العموم هذه التعليمات
فك الملف الايزو او حمله على درايف وهمي باستخدام الكحول %120 ,بعدها نصب البرنامج باستخدام السيريال 000-00000000 كله اصفار,بعد التنصيب في ملف بامتداد dll موجود في مجلد NoPe اذا نطامك 32 او 64 اختار الملف المخصص لك, واطبعه الى مجلد C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010 وسيسألك ان الملف موجود , استبدله بالملف الجديد وخلاص!


----------



## amrnijad (1 يوليو 2009)

الاخوه والاخوات إيمان خالد,حسان2,mohy_y2003,أيمن
شكرا لمروركم الطيب وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## caber128 (1 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر أخي الفاضل علي هذا الأهتمام بالرد 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
والبرنامج شغال تمام جدا
و أرجو من لديه الخبرة في استخدام هذا البرنامج 
رفع طريقة شرح له فيديو 
و شكرا


----------



## شادي يس (2 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك 
ولكن أريد أن أسأل عن البرنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing ماذا يعمل وماذا يفيد
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amrnijad (2 يوليو 2009)

caber128 قال:


> ألف شكر أخي الفاضل علي هذا الأهتمام بالرد
> و جزاكم الله كل خير
> والبرنامج شغال تمام جدا
> و أرجو من لديه الخبرة في استخدام هذا البرنامج
> ...





شادي يس قال:


> شكراً لك
> ولكن أريد أن أسأل عن البرنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing ماذا يعمل وماذا يفيد
> ولك جزيل الشكر



أخوتي
هاكم رابط للموقع التعليمي للبرنامج 
http://www.robotoffice.com/


----------



## mhany80 (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على البرامج الرائعة


----------



## حمزة المهندس (2 يوليو 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذة المجهودات وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك اخوك الجديد حمزة المهندس


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي كيبر 128
> في ملف ملحق يشرح لك الطريقة,لكن على العموم هذه التعليمات
> فك الملف الايزو او حمله على درايف وهمي باستخدام الكحول %120 ,بعدها نصب البرنامج باستخدام السيريال 000-00000000 كله اصفار,بعد التنصيب في ملف بامتداد dll موجود في مجلد NoPe اذا نطامك 32 او 64 اختار الملف المخصص لك, واطبعه الى مجلد C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010 وسيسألك ان الملف موجود , استبدله بالملف الجديد وخلاص!



الرجاء رفع المجلد nope بشكل منفصل , لأن البرنامج المضاد للفيروسات لدي قام بازلة ملفات الكراك "dll" ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amrnijad (10 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الرجاء رفع المجلد nope بشكل منفصل , لأن البرنامج المضاد للفيروسات لدي قام بازلة ملفات الكراك "dll" ولكم جزيل الشكر



تكرم أخي حسان
http://rapidshare.com/files/254256276/NoPE.rar.html
هذا المجلد منفرد بس وقت ماتفتحه اقفل الانتي فايروس
تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> تكرم أخي حسان
> هذا المجلد منفرد بس وقت ماتفتحه اقفل الانتي فايروس
> تحياتي


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم amrnijad , ولكنني لم أجد شيئا في المرفقات


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> تكرم أخي حسان
> http://rapidshare.com/files/254256276/nope.rar.html
> هذا المجلد منفرد بس وقت ماتفتحه اقفل الانتي فايروس
> تحياتي



أكرر شكري وتقديري أخي الكريم amrnijad , يبدو أنني دخلت أول مرة قبل أن تضيف الرابط, فاقبل اعتذاري
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (10 يوليو 2009)

مجهود أكثر من رائع
تستحق الثناء
ألف شكر


----------



## amrnijad (12 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أكرر شكري وتقديري أخي الكريم amrnijad , يبدو أنني دخلت أول مرة قبل أن تضيف الرابط, فاقبل اعتذاري
> بارك الله فيك



لاداعي للاعتذار اول مره نسيت اضيف الرابط وبعدها تذكرت ورجعت وعدلت المسشاركة


----------



## amrnijad (12 يوليو 2009)

مهندس الامبراطورية قال:


> مجهود أكثر من رائع
> تستحق الثناء
> ألف شكر



العفو
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## m7md_3mr (13 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي كيبر 128
> في ملف ملحق يشرح لك الطريقة,لكن على العموم هذه التعليمات
> فك الملف الايزو او حمله على درايف وهمي باستخدام الكحول %120 ,بعدها نصب البرنامج باستخدام السيريال 000-00000000 كله اصفار,بعد التنصيب في ملف بامتداد dll موجود في مجلد nope اذا نطامك 32 او 64 اختار الملف المخصص لك, واطبعه الى مجلد c:\program files\autocad structural detailing 2010 وسيسألك ان الملف موجود , استبدله بالملف الجديد وخلاص!




اخي الكريم
هل النسخة الموجودة هنا تدعم نظام 64 بت
وادا كانت لا تدعم رجااااااء انك تجيبلنا نسخة داعمة لنظام 64 بت
لانه تخدم الكتيرين وبارك الله فيك
​


----------



## amrnijad (13 يوليو 2009)

m7md_3mr قال:


> اخي الكريم
> هل النسخة الموجودة هنا تدعم نظام 64 بت
> وادا كانت لا تدعم رجااااااء انك تجيبلنا نسخة داعمة لنظام 64 بت
> لانه تخدم الكتيرين وبارك الله فيك
> ​



أخي محمد عامر
والله النسخة اللي رفعتها 32 وليست 64
لم اصادف الى الان نسخة 64 وخاصة للروبوت اما الاتوكاد ستركشر ممكن ولكني ايضا لم اصادف عليك بالبحث على النت وان صادفنيتني النسخة بارفعها ان شاء الله


----------



## odwan (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك وألف شكر
لك كل تقدير ..... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## لبيب الحربي (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي والله يجزيك خير


----------



## حمزهههههه (14 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحت انا بيجيلي رساله خطا عند فك الضغط في برنامج روبوت وتقريبا في الجزء 17 الزاي حجمه 5 ميجا بس

وثانيا الملف ممكن يكمل فك بس بلاقيه بعد الفك حجم الفولدر كله 190 ميجا بس وبتكون ملفات مضغوطه برده 
لو سمحت ترد عليا اخي بعد اذنك


----------



## فراس مهنا (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا نزلت برنامج الروبوت 17 جزء ووضعتهن على نفس المجلد وفكيت الضغط عنهن طلع ملفين بس ما عرفت كمل تنصيبه ياريت تشرحولي طريقة التنصيب بارك الله فيكم


----------



## m7md_3mr (14 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي محمد عامر
> والله النسخة اللي رفعتها 32 وليست 64
> لم اصادف الى الان نسخة 64 وخاصة للروبوت اما الاتوكاد ستركشر ممكن ولكني ايضا لم اصادف عليك بالبحث على النت وان صادفنيتني النسخة بارفعها ان شاء الله





اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتنزيل البرامج من الموقع الاصلي للشركة وقمت بانزال 
ملف خاص بنظام 64 بت والامور مشت تمام
سوف اقوم لاحقا بوضع رابط التنزيل للبرامج 
والملف الخاص بنظام 64 بت​


----------



## essam awad11 (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخانا الحبيب
أنا اخذت نسخه من الكراك ووضعته فى مكان التسطيب ،ولما بدخله product key بيقولى not validومش سامح حتى ب run لأنها غير نشطه،فقط activate
رجاء الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hishamhussein (15 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز عند تنصيب structural detailing تظهر رساله خطا: 5 2 Failed to load FNP_ACT_Installer.dll.3:193 اعتقد انه لديك خطا في عمليه ال uploud ارجو ان تفحص الامر


----------



## amrnijad (15 يوليو 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> لو سمحت انا بيجيلي رساله خطا عند فك الضغط في برنامج روبوت وتقريبا في الجزء 17 الزاي حجمه 5 ميجا بس
> 
> وثانيا الملف ممكن يكمل فك بس بلاقيه بعد الفك حجم الفولدر كله 190 ميجا بس وبتكون ملفات مضغوطه برده
> لو سمحت ترد عليا اخي بعد اذنك



أخي اعتقد ان في غلط في تنزيل جزء من الاجزاء حاول تتمعن في الغلط اللي يجيك في اي جزء وحاول نزله مره ثانية


----------



## amrnijad (15 يوليو 2009)

m7md_3mr قال:


> اخي الكريم لقد قمت بتنزيل البرامج من الموقع الاصلي للشركة وقمت بانزال
> ملف خاص بنظام 64 بت والامور مشت تمام
> سوف اقوم لاحقا بوضع رابط التنزيل للبرامج
> والملف الخاص بنظام 64 بت​



باتكون مشكور اذا رفعته يمكن تساعد من يريد تنصيب النسخة 64


----------



## amrnijad (15 يوليو 2009)

essam awad11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخانا الحبيب
> أنا اخذت نسخه من الكراك ووضعته فى مكان التسطيب ،ولما بدخله product key بيقولى not validومش سامح حتى ب run لأنها غير نشطه،فقط activate
> رجاء الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا



وضح لي اكثر اي البرامج الروبوت او الاتوكاد ستركشر
وان شاء الله باقلك الحل


----------



## essam awad11 (16 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> وضح لي اكثر اي البرامج الروبوت او الاتوكاد ستركشر
> وان شاء الله باقلك الحل


 جزاك الله خيرا
أقصد برنامج الروبوت
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrnijad (16 يوليو 2009)

essam awad11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> أقصد برنامج الروبوت
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



Salam Essam
listen take the file with dll extension from folder crack/Nope/32 or 64 not the keygon from crack folder
ok
and paste it in the destination folder
excuse me that i`m writeing in Engish because i`m not on my computer


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## essam awad11 (18 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> Salam Essam
> listen take the file with dll extension from folder crack/Nope/32 or 64 not the keygon from crack folder
> ok
> and paste it in the destination folder
> excuse me that i`m writeing in Engish because i`m not on my computer


 never mind my friend , my english language is good since our contact in my company is in english language
your quick action is highly appreciated
thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks​


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي اعتقد ان في غلط في تنزيل جزء من الاجزاء حاول تتمعن في الغلط اللي يجيك في اي جزء وحاول نزله مره ثانية




والله عملت كده بس الملف مش بيتسطب 
اما بضغط علي ملف التسطيب مش بيتسطب


----------



## amrnijad (19 يوليو 2009)

essam awad11 قال:


> never mind my friend , my english language is good since our contact in my company is in english language
> your quick action is highly appreciated
> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks​



I hope u already did it with activation. Good Luck.


----------



## amrnijad (19 يوليو 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> والله عملت كده بس الملف مش بيتسطب
> اما بضغط علي ملف التسطيب مش بيتسطب



أخي حمزه والله مااقدر اقلك شي لان باقي الزملاء حملوا مثل الاجزاء هذه واشتغل عندهم , حاول تتعرف ايش الغلط. ان كانت سرعة الانترنت كبيرة عندك حاول تحمل البرنامج مره اخرى لكن لمجلد أخر غير الاول ولاتعمل عمليه اوفررايت للملفات والاولى امسحها.


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي حمزه والله مااقدر اقلك شي لان باقي الزملاء حملوا مثل الاجزاء هذه واشتغل عندهم , حاول تتعرف ايش الغلط. ان كانت سرعة الانترنت كبيرة عندك حاول تحمل البرنامج مره اخرى لكن لمجلد أخر غير الاول ولاتعمل عمليه اوفررايت للملفات والاولى امسحها.




طيب هل البرنامج يشتغل علي ويندوز اكس بي اصلا او لا


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> طيب هل البرنامج يشتغل علي ويندوز اكس بي اصلا او لا



طيعا يشتغل على الاكس بي وعلى الفيستا كمان والسيفين


----------



## str (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الغالي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## seddikiag (24 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم وفق كل من ساهم في تعلم المسلمين ما ينفعهم في دنياهم وىخرتهم...اللهم اغفر لهم ولوالديهم....اللهم صلي وسلم على خير الانام محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## المهندس الديواني (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الغالي
بارك الله فيك,


----------



## seddikiag (26 أغسطس 2009)

كيف نقوم بالكراك لهذه البرامج لانها بالانجليزي يا عرب


----------



## amrnijad (27 أغسطس 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي كيبر 128
> في ملف ملحق يشرح لك الطريقة,لكن على العموم هذه التعليمات
> فك الملف الايزو او حمله على درايف وهمي باستخدام الكحول %120 ,بعدها نصب البرنامج باستخدام السيريال 000-00000000 كله اصفار,بعد التنصيب في ملف بامتداد dll موجود في مجلد nope اذا نطامك 32 او 64 اختار الملف المخصص لك, واطبعه الى مجلد c:\program files\autocad structural detailing 2010 وسيسألك ان الملف موجود , استبدله بالملف الجديد وخلاص!





seddikiag قال:


> كيف نقوم بالكراك لهذه البرامج لانها بالانجليزي يا عرب


هذا كان لي رد سابق يوضح الطريقة جربها.


----------



## seddikiag (29 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلكم الكراك انتاع Autocad Detailing 2010


----------



## المنتصر للرسول (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك 
10/10


----------



## haitham3h (29 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت البرنامج مبيرداش يشتغل عندى على win7 هوبيتسطب لكن مابيشتغلش اول مابفتحه بيحمل ويفضل يحمل ومابيفتحش ارجو الافادة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## TenSor (11 أكتوبر 2009)

> *ثالثاً وأخيراً:
> Autodesk Robot Extension - Spreadsheet Calculator 2010 (ESOP)
> وهو اضافه الى الروبوت تنصب بعد تنصيب الروبوت وتعمل في بيئة الاكسل وهي مفيده للحسابات البسيطة واظن انها ايضا غنية بالتعريف لمن عمل بالروبوت من قبل وهاهي الروابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/11466566...2010part1.html
> ...



في البداية ..... مشكور اخي العزيز على الروابط ...
بس يا ريت أحد من الزملاء يعمل upload للرابط الثاني لبرنامج Esop  يبدو في مشكلة 
حاولت كتيرا ... ان أقوم بتحميله .. لكن عبثا" أحاول ... ويا ليت يكون upload على mediafire
مشكور ...


----------



## deepmen (11 أكتوبر 2009)

salam alikom merci pour le robot jazaka alaho khaira mais j'ai un petit probleme avec le crack je n'ai pas pu avoir la clé aprés l'ontroduction du cod request 
j'attend la réponse jazakom alaho khaira mon email c'est [email protected]


----------



## JANAWAEL (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الجزء رقم 12 لا يعمل عندما اقوم بالفك يطلب ادخال الجزء ال12 ويش الحل


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد جدا أرجو وضع الملفات في مجلد واحد أو الأشارم الى رابط المجلد الذي يضمهم لأحملهم دفعة واحدة بأحد برامج التحميل كوني مشترك premium على الفورشير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2009)

my dear brother thank you very much.
But, I have windows vista 64 Bit, the program is working 15 minitues and after that I see the message " program stop working" and then the program closed
can any one help to find a solution for this problem


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادخل الى الموقع الرسمي للشركة
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?id=11818169&siteID=123112
ثم حمل البرنامج 64 الخاص ب vista 
ثم استعمل الكراك للتشغيل


----------



## medo_mada80 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:56:


----------



## احمد الملحوسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن دبا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*برنامج روبوت وريفيت*

_جزاك الله خيرا _
_ارجو المساعدة في برنامج روبوت و ريفيت _
_وعندما احمل يرفض :63:_​


----------



## eng.yoka (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري التحميل


----------



## ايمن فرحات (26 أبريل 2010)

*الحمد لله*

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## بن دحمان (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد 977 (27 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## عصام بديوي (27 أبريل 2010)

*AutoCAD Structural Detailing" + "Robot" +*

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoor1 (27 أبريل 2010)

*مجهود يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## رمزي2009 (1 مايو 2010)

في ملف ملحق يشرح لك الطريقة,لكن على العموم هذه التعليمات
فك الملف الايزو او حمله على درايف وهمي باستخدام الكحول %120 ,بعدها نصب البرنامج باستخدام السيريال 000-00000000 كله اصفار,بعد التنصيب في ملف بامتداد dll موجود في مجلد NoPe اذا نطامك 32 او 64 اختار الملف المخصص لك, واطبعه الى مجلد C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010 وسيسألك ان الملف موجود , استبدله بالملف الجديد وخلاص!

هل هذا الكلام منطبق علي برنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 مع تغير مسار البرنامج وشكرا كل الشكر 
انا نزلت البرنامج الاول و10/10 وفي انتظار البرنامج الثاني وشكرا


----------



## من الامارات (1 مايو 2010)

والله المجهود اكثر من رائع جزااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد 977 (2 مايو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي على كل التميز و الإبداع
مشكوووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي على كل التميز و الإبداع 
لكن نطمع بالشروحات


----------



## majdiotoom (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## walid T (6 يوليو 2010)

baraka allahou fik....baraka allahou fik.


----------



## abdoo_farra (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج اولاً ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل
يتم تحميل البرنامج وتنزيله على الجهاز بشكل طبيعي
ولكن عند الضغط على الايقونة على سطح البرنامج فان لا يشيء يظهر "فقط يظهر شعار البرنامج وكأنه سيعمل انتظر لفترة طويلة ولا يظهر شيء"

أرجو الافادة وشكراً


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## faisal.s (16 يناير 2011)

اشكرك


----------



## tamer85 (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
أرجوك أخي أن تعيد رفع الرابط الأول من *AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2010*

http://www.4shared.com/file/114640599/76771405/AutoCAD_Structural_Detailing_2010part01.html


----------



## amrnijad (28 مارس 2011)

tamer85 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> أرجوك أخي أن تعيد رفع الرابط الأول من *autocad structural detailing 2010*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/114640599/76771405/autocad_structural_detailing_2010part01.html



أخي العزيز تامر
نسخة 2010 لم تعد لدي لان الان بدات بالخروج النسخة 2012
واول ماانزلها ان شاء الله بارفعها للمنتدى


----------



## م.تسنيم (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrnijad (13 أبريل 2011)

أعزائي الان جاري تحمي النسخة 2012
تابعوا موضوعي الجديد


----------



## amrnijad (14 أبريل 2011)

هذا رابط موضوع نسخة 2012
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t258430.html#post2144413


----------



## wissam 1973 (1 يناير 2012)

عمرو نجاد ، بارك الله لك في كل خطوة *

Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010

* فتشت عليه كثير وما وجدته إلا معك ، فألف شكر لله وشكراً لك


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

